# Real TCR Gold on eBay...



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

Sweet bike, sad to see the plating go though...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Giant-TCR-Gold-Carbon-Road-Bike_W0QQitemZ7186807311


----------

